# Luiz Adriano vicino alla cessione in Cina.



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Pedullà: oltre allo Jangsu, si è appena inserito il club (sempre cinese) Hebdei. L'offerta al Milan è sempre la stessa (circa 15 milioni), ma è superiore quella dell'ingaggio: 8 milioni annui invece di 6+bonus al giocatore.*


Come riporta la trasmissione Tutti Convocati, Luiz Adriano sarebbe vicinissimo alla cessione ad un club cinese. Ecco dunque spiegata l'assenza di Galliani (http://www.milanworld.net/novita-sul-mercato-uscita-galliani-assente-milanello-vt34134.html). 

Aggiornamenti a seguire.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Milan Channel conferma: Luiz non convocato perché coinvolto in una trattativa di mercato.*


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: Luiz non convocato perché coinvolto in una trattativa di mercato.*



Se con quei soldi ci si prende sto benedetto centrocampista,ben venga la sua cessione.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzi!!!!!!


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: Luiz non convocato perché coinvolto in una trattativa di mercato.*


Spero in almeno 10/12 milioni


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: Luiz non convocato perché coinvolto in una trattativa di mercato.*



Ok, dunque è venduto. Inutile dire che ho estrema paura su chi possa arrivare al suo posto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: Luiz non convocato perché coinvolto in una trattativa di mercato.*



Ma che??? sono senza parole o.o, l'abbiamo pagato pure tanto quindi se parte vuol dire che ci danno tanti soldi, boh non ho parole io ero contenta di lui. Quanto ci scommettete che con quei soldi compriamo Balotelli?.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: Luiz non convocato perché coinvolto in una trattativa di mercato.*



Il nostro Tomasson, lol. Rido non per la definizione che ne è stata data(da me e da [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] mi sembra) ma per il fatto che con questa società non ci sia alcun progetto, di nessun tipo e durata; rido perché si naviga a vista e si fa tutto completamente a caso, a seconda del proprio interesse personale e nella più completa malafede.


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, dunque è venduto. Inutile dire che ho estrema paura su chi possa arrivare al suo posto.



Il faraone


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la trasmissione Tutti Convocati, Luiz Adriano sarebbe vicinissimo alla cessione ad un club cinese. Ecco dunque spiegata l'assenza di Galliani (http://www.milanworld.net/novita-sul-mercato-uscita-galliani-assente-milanello-vt34134.html).
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



Mi dispiacerebbe, ma fino a giugno abbiamo Balotelli Menez Niang e Bacca. Il problema è che poi a giugno Balotelli torna a Liverpool.

...speriamo almeno che la sua cessione ci porti un centrocampista come si deve. Non i soliti feticci di Fester (Fellaini/Dzemaili/ecc).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la trasmissione Tutti Convocati, Luiz Adriano sarebbe vicinissimo alla cessione ad un club cinese. Ecco dunque spiegata l'assenza di Galliani (http://www.milanworld.net/novita-sul-mercato-uscita-galliani-assente-milanello-vt34134.html).
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



Idee chiarissime sul mercato, ormai si continua a comprare giocatori a caso e a rivenderli/prestarli qualche mese dopo.
Vediamo che cifre ci sono in ballo. Se ci hanno messo sul piatto tipo 15 milioni è un buon affare, altrimenti era meglio tenerselo. 

Spero solo non venga dato via in prestito.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il faraone



Una cosa è certa, arriverà qualcuno di scandaloso, non mi posso aspettare nulla da questi cialtroni. E mi spiace Luiz, non certo perchè sia un fenomeno, ma perchè lo trovavo un giocatore utile e mal utilizzato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*



up


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*



Ma per quale motivo? Cioè, vendono un giocatore di proprietà (senza guadagnarci nulla) e al suo posto gioca il mononeurone Balutello, non di proprietà e ovviamente del procuratore amico


----------



## Milanforever63 (12 Gennaio 2016)

.. non c'è limite alla follia / malafede di questa gente .. ho paura


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo? Cioè, vendono un giocatore di proprietà (senza guadagnarci nulla) e al suo posto gioca il mononeurone Balutello, non di proprietà e ovviamente del procuratore amico



Assurdo... ma stiamo tranquilli: i nuovi soci a giugno ci portano Higuain! 

........a na coss.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (12 Gennaio 2016)

erano in 5 in attacco...o partiva lui o bacca..


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque l'avevo detto per Balotelli quest'estate, ora lo dico di nuovo: occhio a Borriello e Quagliarella, soprattutto al primo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Gennaio 2016)

E dire che la gente crede ancora nel closing,nella vendita di quote e nell'arrivo di cinesi. Siamo già in liquidazione,abbiamo iniziato a vendere i giocatori migliori. Magari vendono anche Bacca e Bonaventura.


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*



Che amarezza...Non vedo l'ora di scoprire quale abominio lo sostituirà.


----------



## Sanji (12 Gennaio 2016)

12-13 mln


----------



## Sanji (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ma anche lui accetta di andare a giocare in un club nord cinese... mah... senza parole...


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> erano in 5 in attacco...o partiva lui o bacca..



Giochiamo con due punte eh, di cui una (Niang) spesso gli fanno fare il quarto di centrocampo. Uno è Balotelli, chi l'ha visto in questi mesi?! Menez è un altro, che garanzie ti da, ha problemi seri alla schiena. Se le cose ti girano storto rischi di fare mesi con i soldi Niang e Bacca, se ad uno viene il raffreddore?! Ah per inciso, Sinisa si è lamentato che per mesi con due soli attaccanti non ha mai potuto schierare le due punte, della serie se le cose girano male torneremo al 4-3-3 di nuovo. 

Lasciamo perdere va, questa società non ha ne capo ne coda. Attendo con ansia di vedere chi arriva al posto di Adriano, ma non mi aspetto nulla di buono da Galliani.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Ma anche lui accetta di andare a giocare in un club nord cinese... mah... senza parole...



A Milano prenderà 3,5 l'anno. In Cina ne prenderà più del doppio. Sui 4 anni di contratto con il Milan si porta a casa 14 netti, in Cina va comodo ai 30. Non è difficile capire perchè un brasiliano, che è comunque lontano da casa, accetta di andare in Cina.


----------



## neversayconte (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*



Ma cosa diavolo fanno?


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*


Ne avrei chiesto almeno 12 visto che era in scadenza. Comunque dispiace, mi piaceva come giocatore. Contribuiva molto al gioco. Speriamo prendino un centrocampista di qualita


----------



## RickyKaka22 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me....prendiamo CIRO IMMOBILE..... ITALMILAN ricordatelo....


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giochiamo con due punte eh, di cui una (Niang) spesso gli fanno fare il quarto di centrocampo. Uno è Balotelli, chi l'ha visto in questi mesi?! Menez è un altro, che garanzie ti da, ha problemi seri alla schiena. Se le cose ti girano storto rischi di fare mesi con i soldi Niang e Bacca, se ad uno viene il raffreddore?! Ah per inciso, Sinisa si è lamentato che per mesi con due soli attaccanti non ha mai potuto schierare le due punte, della serie se le cose girano male torneremo al 4-3-3 di nuovo.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere va, questa società non ha ne capo ne coda. Attendo con ansia di vedere chi arriva al posto di Adriano, ma non mi aspetto nulla di buono da Galliani.



se ad uno fra bacca e niang viene il raffreddore giocano col tridente...bacca niang menez boateng balotelli sono anche troppi..


----------



## VonVittel (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Liverpool aveva valutato Balotelli più o meno 10 milioni, tutto quadra ahime


----------



## VonVittel (12 Gennaio 2016)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Secondo me....prendiamo CIRO IMMOBILE..... ITALMILAN ricordatelo....



Ma non dovrebbe andare al Torino?


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Secondo Peppe Di Stefano la cifra che riceverà il Milan si aggirerebbe intorno ai 12-13 milioni.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Questi stanno veramente male con la testa ... Non c'è più limite al peggio .


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la trasmissione Tutti Convocati, Luiz Adriano sarebbe vicinissimo alla cessione ad un club cinese. Ecco dunque spiegata l'assenza di Galliani (http://www.milanworld.net/novita-sul-mercato-uscita-galliani-assente-milanello-vt34134.html).
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



Cominciamo a rientrare dalle spese dell'estate..
Via lui e Bacca magari facendo un 15 milioni di plusvalenza e tanto in attacco abbiamo Balo, Menez, Faraone, Cerci, Boateng, Niang..

Roba forte, da reflusso gastrico continuo..

PS: comunque era scontato, non possiamo permetterci una riserva con ingaggio da 4 milioni..da notare che bastava non prendere balotelli..ma fester poteva rifiutare l'affarone offerto dal raviolo?


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mi dispiace e' stato poco valorizzato, si era speso 8 milioni per prenderlo nonostante fosse in scadenza e ora lo si vende a gennaio,peccato


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Quindi il pelato per barboneggiare 3/4 milioni vende la prima riserva in attacco???? Geniale


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *



Mi va anche bene. Se non li spendono, o li spendono per riscattare Balotelli sono da fucilare però.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Di Marzio: l'agente di Luiz Adriano è a Milano per incontrarsi con il Milan,decisiva una squadra cinese che ha offerto 12/13 milioni.*


----------



## Sanji (12 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Milano prenderà 3,5 l'anno. In Cina ne prenderà più del doppio. Sui 4 anni di contratto con il Milan si porta a casa 14 netti, in Cina va comodo ai 30. Non è difficile capire perchè un brasiliano, che è comunque lontano da casa, accetta di andare in Cina.



Che degrado...


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mi ci gioco le palle che sarà preso Perotti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *



Soriano arriva entro domani mattina...


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> se ad uno fra bacca e niang viene il raffreddore giocano col tridente...bacca niang menez boateng balotelli sono anche troppi..



Si dai, siamo ricchi di giocatori notoriamente sani (Balo, Boateng, Menez...)


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *



La cifra è buona,ma dal punto di vista tecnico è una cessione senza senso.
Luiz è un'ottima riserva (come minimo,perché può fare benissimo il titolare),con 12 milioni chi compri? Okaka? Riscattiamo Balo?
Qui si va a creare l'ennesimo problema tecnico nella rosa per qualche milioncino di plusvalenza.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *



up


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *



Mah sono indecisa, bisogna anche dire che l'abbiamo pagato 8 milioni e quei soldi non li recuperi più se ti offrono 12/13 milioni aime forse è da cedere, ora il problema è: chi prendiamo? perchè io sono convinta che andiamo a comprare Balotelli?.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

ATTENZIONE : confermate che si libera un posto da extra ??? 

Gatta ci cova ... Occhio !!!


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si dai, siamo ricchi di giocatori notoriamente sani (Balo, Boateng, Menez...)



beh balotelli non serve a nulla se giochi col 4 3 3...


----------



## Kaw (12 Gennaio 2016)

> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M.*


Ennesima dimostrazione della mancanza totale di progettualità di questa società. Preso 6 mesi fa per 8 milioni quando era in scadenza, quindi in teoria un giocatore su cui puntare...
Mi spiace perchè secondo me poteva dare molto di più, e il rischio di usare quei soldi per il riscatto di Balotellti è grande.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il nostro Tomasson, lol. Rido non per la definizione che ne è stata data(da me e da [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] mi sembra) ma per il fatto che con questa società non ci sia alcun progetto, di nessun tipo e durata; rido perché si naviga a vista e si fa tutto completamente a caso, a seconda del proprio interesse personale e nella più completa malafede.



.

Solo che a me non viene per niente da ridere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ATTENZIONE : confermate che si libera un posto da extra ???
> 
> Gatta ci cova ... Occhio !!!



No, i due acquisti extra per la stagione 15/16 sono stati Luiz e Bacca. E non ne possiamo fare altri.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (12 Gennaio 2016)

Che schifo....


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mah sono indecisa, bisogna anche dire che l'abbiamo pagato 8 milioni e quei soldi non li recuperi più se ti offrono 12/13 milioni aime forse è da cedere, ora il problema è: chi prendiamo? perchè io sono convinta che andiamo a comprare Balotelli?.



Dimentichi sempre L incognita Raiola/Galliani e che interessi ci siano sotto


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ATTENZIONE : confermate che si libera un posto da extra ???
> 
> Gatta ci cova ... Occhio !!!



No, niente extra comunque.

A chi avevi pensato ?


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'agente di Luiz Adriano è a Milano per incontrarsi con il Milan,decisiva una squadra cinese che ha offerto 12/13 milioni.*


Come previsto. Speriamo ora arrivi un centrocampista forte.


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: Luiz non convocato perché coinvolto in una trattativa di mercato.*





Jino ha scritto:


> Si dai, siamo ricchi di giocatori notoriamente sani (Balo, Boateng, Menez...)



Ma tanto con i centrocampisti che ci ritroviamo in rosa in attacco puoi avere pure i top-player e non riusciresti a segnare lo stesso.


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Soriano arriva entro domani mattina...



Soriano o Perotti 
Oggettivamente, è una buona operazione...vendi LA che prende tanto d'ingaggio e ti fa panchina, facendo una buona plusvalenza.
Con gli attaccanti non siamo contati, visto che al 90% passeremo al 4-2-3-1, vedi acquisto Boateng.
Soriano è la pista più attendibile in effetti...e mi sembrerebbe anche un ottimo innesto, almeno in linea con l'idea di gioco del mister (la domanda vera è: quale mister? )


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> No, i due acquisti per la stagione 15/16 sono stati Luiz e Bacca. E non ne possiamo fare altri, manco se cediamo degli altri extra.



Mai una gioia


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi ci gioco le palle che sarà preso Perotti.



Gioca nel Genoa, chiaro. Viene per giocare dove? Gioca a sinistra, dove c'è Jack. A destra nel frattempo gioco io.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La cifra è buona,ma dal punto di vista tecnico è una cessione senza senso.
> Luiz è un'ottima riserva (come minimo,perché può fare benissimo il titolare),con 12 milioni chi compri? Okaka? Riscattiamo Balo?
> Qui si va a creare l'ennesimo problema tecnico nella rosa per qualche milioncino di plusvalenza.....



Evidentemente si punta su Menez (e anche Niang).


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, niente extra comunque.
> 
> A chi avevi pensato ?




Sognavo qualche brasiliano con la magia nei piedi ( cit)


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Soriano o Perotti
> Oggettivamente, è una buona operazione...vendi LA che prende tanto d'ingaggio e ti fa panchina, facendo una buona plusvalenza.
> Con gli attaccanti non siamo contati, visto che al 90% passeremo al 4-2-3-1, vedi acquisto Boateng.
> Soriano è la pista più attendibile in effetti...e mi sembrerebbe anche un ottimo innesto, almeno in linea con l'idea di gioco del mister (la domanda vera è: quale mister? )



ma soriano gioca al posto di bertolacci?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *



.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Occhio anche a CANDREVA.....


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Gennaio 2016)

Venduto quasi al doppio.

Mi dispiace ma buona operazione


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gioca nel Genoa, chiaro. Viene per giocare dove? Gioca a sinistra, dove c'è Jack. A destra nel frattempo gioco io.



C'è il faraone


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Come previsto. *Speriamo ora arrivi un centrocampista forte.*


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gioca nel Genoa, chiaro. Viene per giocare dove? Gioca a sinistra, dove c'è Jack. A destra nel frattempo gioco io.



Io ho la sensazione che a destra continueranno con Honda fino al termine della stagione...per questioni di marketing ovviamente, altrimenti l'avrebbero già ceduto dopo le ultime dichiarazioni.
Il candidato n.1 sarà un trequartista (Soriano?), mentre se tenteranno di prendere anche un mediano lo faranno verso la fine del mercato, magari puntando su qualche prestito con diritto (Fellaini?) o qualche opzione low cost dell'ultimo minuto.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Occhio anche a CANDREVA.....



Magari, ma figuriamoci, sarebbe troppo intelligente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *



Dettaglio importante che mi ero scordato: ci stiamo liberando di un contratto da circa 15 milioni lordi.
In relazione al famigerato closing,come vedete questa sbaraccata? Per me dipende tutto dal sostituto: se è roba low cost,c'è da preoccuparsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Occhio anche a CANDREVA.....



Ma magari !!!


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Gennaio 2016)

In teoria l'operazione ha senso se quei soldi vengono reinvestiti a centrocampo.
In attacco abbiamo bacca, niang, balotelli e boateng, piu' menez ai box, con solo campionato e coppa italia.
Io spero non venga rimpiazzato perche' Ci serve un esterno e un centrocampista.
Nella realta' capisco la preoccupazione di tutti perche' conoscendo galliani e' probabile che quei soldi vengano utilizzati per immobile o qualche bidone da procuratori amici


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> ma soriano gioca al posto di bertolacci?



Bertolacci - Kucka
Honda - Soriano - Bonaventura
Bacca

La vedo più così la formazione...
Anche se, pure Candreva sarebbe un gran innesto, difficile da fare ora, più probabile quest'estate.


----------



## zlatan (12 Gennaio 2016)

se sono 13 milioni è una buona operazione perchè l'abbiamo acquistto ad 8 e siamo comunque ben coperti. Come giocatore mi spiace e molto a me nn dispiaceva affatto. Se venduto lui arriva Immobile come si vocifera, malissimo.Se con lui De Jong Diego Lopez Nocerino con relativo risparmio ingaggi, arriviamo a 20 e prendiamo un buon centrocampista regista, molto bene.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, dunque è venduto. Inutile dire che ho estrema paura su chi possa arrivare al suo posto.


Ménez


----------



## Robertino (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come si fa a fare affidamento totale su Menez e Balotelli (che oltretutto è in prestito secco)? mah...schizzofrenia


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

È scarso forte. Perchè siete così disperati? 

Ed infatti va in Cina, mica al BarcellOna


----------



## zlatan (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma magari !!!



Ragazzi conoscendo Lotito, Candreva è impossibile, chiede come minimo 30 milioni....


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Bertolacci - Kucka
> Honda - Soriano - Bonaventura
> Bacca
> 
> ...



soriano trequartista non si può vedere...rende al meglio come mezz ala sinistra come bertolacci..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *


----------



## koti (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *


Frega nulla di Adriano. 
Però ho paura di Borriello o di un ritorno di Mitra Matri.


----------



## zlatan (12 Gennaio 2016)

Oh ma la Gazza parla di 15 milioni.... Fosse vero comincio a sperare davvero in un centrocampista.... Sperem....


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2016)

Prende uno sproposito di stipendio per il peso che ha nell'economia della squadra. Non mi dispiace il giocatore, ma meno mi dispiace la sua partenza con annessa plusvalenza. Non è per lui (ammesso che parta) che mi strapperei i capelli.


----------



## Miro (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mai piaciuto.

Ma comprarlo e venderlo dopo soli 6 mesi è sintomo che (come al solito) al Milan i giocatori si comprano di pancia, senza prima visionarli.


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> È scarso forte. Perchè siete così disperati?
> 
> Ed infatti va in Cina, mica al BarcellOna



Infatti non capisco tutto questo malumore per Luiz Adriano, con tutto il rispetto 
Il fatto che vada in Cina fa capire il valore dei giocatori che compriamo però.



pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> soriano trequartista non si può vedere...rende al meglio come mezz ala sinistra come bertolacci..



In realtà Soriano nasce trequartista...ovviamente è molto duttile e può fare la mezz'ala come l'interno in un centrocampo a 2 o l'esterno volendo, però quello sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale.
E' un trequartista un po' atipico, sa inserirsi e coprire...sarebbe in pratica un 4-5-1 in fase difensiva con Boateng suo sostituto "ideale"


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> È scarso forte. Perchè siete così disperati?
> 
> Ed infatti va in Cina, mica al BarcellOna



Perchè coincide col ritorno dei fratelli tamarri, che avranno molto più spazio.


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Bertolacci - Kucka
> Honda - Soriano - Bonaventura
> Bacca
> 
> ...



A parte Honda non sarebbe una cattiva formazione


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco tutto questo malumore per Luiz Adriano, con tutto il rispetto
> Il fatto che vada in Cina fa capire il valore dei giocatori che compriamo però.
> 
> 
> ...



si va bene...ma è come bertolacci.Fenomeno in provincia,io spero sempre in gente del calibro di pastore dietro la punta.


----------



## Heaven (12 Gennaio 2016)

Bah, abbiamo una società grottesca.


----------



## Milo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Forte di testa e si sacrificava molto, perdiamo uno dei più decenti per raccattare 4 mln di guadagno come dei pezzenti, sempre più disgustato da questa società.


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare Milan, Luiz andrà in un club del nord della Cina per 12/13M. *





pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> si va bene...ma è come bertolacci.Fenomeno in provincia,io spero sempre in gente del calibro di pastore dietro la punta.



A queste cifre ed in questo Milan, la gente che possiamo comprare è quella...anche io vorrei Pastore, visto che stravedo per lui, ma so che è impossibile.
Prendere magari Soriano ora e Candreva in estate ci farebbe diventare per lo meno una squadra dignitosa e con una logica in campo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

ma dai ragazzi, Luiz adriano faceva il suo, non si lamentava per le panchine, professionista serio, e se servito la metteva dentro. Questo si chiama autodistruzione.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> A queste cifre ed in questo Milan, la gente che possiamo comprare è quella...anche io vorrei Pastore, visto che stravedo per lui, ma so che è impossibile.
> Prendere magari Soriano ora e Candreva in estate ci farebbe diventare per lo meno una squadra dignitosa e con una logica in campo.



non lo so sai...collezionare giocatori normali non non sono sicuro ti faccia vincere.A noi servono i campioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Per me è la solita cavolata senza senso.

Tutto per fare spazio a Balotelli e, forse, El Shaarawy.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ma ancora sperate nel centrocampista di qualità?!?! Ma allora ditelo che volete farvi del male dai...

Ma chi volete che arrivi? al massimo Soriano ma nemmeno perché con Montella la Samp adesso vuole fare una seconda parte di stagione positiva figuriamoci se lo vendono

Per me è un'operazione puramente economica, era l'unico nome vendibile a prezzo decente e che tutto sommato manco era titolare, fine.

Chi sogna ancora nomi decenti è un illuso, al massimo andremo a bussare dal Genoa o prenderemo qualche escremento in Ligue 1 a due spicci


----------



## robs91 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Bene,ora ci sono i soldi per l'ennesimo bidone Italiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*



L amico Kia , Luiz non tradisce


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Gennaio 2016)

Roba da matti, l'unico che riusciva a creare qualcosa per Bacca, roba da matti

Voglio proprio vedere il sostituto.... AH Balutello e Menez OK


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*



Operazione da fare senza se e senza ma.
I dubbi possono essere sul come verranno investiti questi soldi, ma l'offerta era da accettare.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*


Quasi il doppio di quelli spesi. Ottimo affare. Dispiace per Luiz. Gli auguro il meglio.


----------



## cremone (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ha senso solo se viene un centrocampista decente per il resto peccato perchè sembrava l'unico che se la intendesse bene con Bacca


----------



## Milanforever63 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Faceva un lavoro oscuro ma preziosissimo per fare arrivare dal centrocampo qualche pallone decente a Bacca .. boh


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Operazione da fare senza se e senza ma.
> I dubbi possono essere sul come verranno investiti questi soldi, ma l'offerta era da accettare.



Dal punto di vista economico l'operazione non fa una grinza


----------



## Stex (12 Gennaio 2016)

se partisse anche honda... 
ciao luiz.
ora spero che non facciano i barboni e vadano a prendere banega.


----------



## bargnani83 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ATTENZIONE : confermate che si libera un posto da extra ???
> 
> Gatta ci cova ... Occhio !!!



no. per il prossimo anno sportivo sigli extracomunitari in entrata possono essere massimo 2 per stagione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*



Tra cash e ingaggio risparmiato sono tanti soldi,ma ho paura per il sostituto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> se partisse anche honda...
> ciao luiz.
> ora spero che non facciano i barboni e vadano a prendere banega.



Sarebbe troppo intelligente come operazione , per quello non la faranno


----------



## Milanforever63 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tra cash e ingaggio risparmiato sono tanti soldi,ma ho paura per il sostituto.



+ 1


----------



## TheZio (12 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è la solita cavolata senza senso.
> 
> Tutto per fare spazio a Balotelli e, forse, El Shaarawy.



Purtroppo è esatto.. Hanno capito che il faraone non si riusciva a piazzare 
Spero di sbagliarmi e che servano per un cc, ma ne dubito..


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*



Pazzesco, l'avevo detto io che si stufava, era meglio vendere Bacca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tra cash e ingaggio risparmiato sono tanti soldi,ma ho paura per il sostituto.



C'è già , riscatto a 14 milioni di Balotelli


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Tra l'altro per fare questa pagliacciata hanno buttato al cesso uno slot per gli extracomunitari


----------



## kolao95 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Bah. Mi ero affezionato al ragazzo, mi spiace.


----------



## smallball (12 Gennaio 2016)

mi spiace,speravo molto in lui


----------



## kolao95 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*



L'abbiamo preso a 8 dandogli 5 anni di contratto, 8 diviso 5 fa 1,6. 1,6 diviso 2 (considerando che se ne va a gennaio l'ammortamento del primo anno va diviso per due) fa 0,8 quindi abbiamo fatto appena 6,8 di plusvalenza.


----------



## Kazarian88 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mi dispiace, PERÒ 14 milioni sono tanti. Vendiamo pure El Sha e prendiamo uno forte a centrocampo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*




*L'agente di Luiz Adriano a calciomercato.it:" Se può andare in Cina? può essere, domani sarò a Milano per parlare con il Milan".



Pedullà:La squadra cinese è lo Jangsu( la stessa squadra che ha provato a prendere Eder),al giocatore un contratto da 6 milioni circa a stagione e 14/15 milioni al Milan. *


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Uno dei pochi della rosa che ci metteva l'anima quando giocava e non creava problemi. Ma al duo che abbiamo in società che gliene frega, vanno a festeggiare la plusvalenza


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Gennaio 2016)

A me non dispiace, ma ha un ingaggio di oltre 3 milioni per 5 anni, se non lo si considera titolare ha senso cederlo,

ce lo ritroveremmo sul groppone per anni...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il calciatore nel periodo top della sua carriera valeva 10mln....lui l'ha venduto a 14(partendo sempre quasi dalla panchina)....che poi sul mercato sia confuso Galliani è un'altra cosa....ma ci sa fare....purtroppo è la verità! Se avessimo ancora BRAIDA.....peccatoooo!


----------



## Victorss (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*



Mi spiace molto per Luiz ma questa era un operazione da fare. Con l'arrivo di Tamarroteng, il recupero di Balotelli e Menez e Niang da far crescere siamo veramente tanti davanti. 
Ovviamente se non si prende un centrocampista o un ala destra con quei soldi è l'ennesima idiozia del Condor.
Mi basterebbe un Banega o un Fellaini a centrocampo. Oppure una roba tipo Soriano e Perotti, però entrambi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Uno dei pochi della rosa che ci metteva l'anima quando giocava e non creava problemi. Ma al duo che abbiamo in società che gliene frega, vanno a festeggiare la plusvalenza



Il concetto che seguono è quello di evitare i problemi soddisfacendo coloro che i problemi li causano.


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Gennaio 2016)

Se la cifra e' 14/15 milioni hanno fatto bene a venderlo,altrimenti sverneva qua e nessuno lo avrebbe voluto se non gratis


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Gennaio 2016)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Il calciatore nel periodo top della sua carriera valeva 10mln....lui l'ha venduto a 14(partendo sempre quasi dalla panchina)....che poi sul mercato sia confuso Galliani è un'altra cosa....ma ci sa fare....purtroppo è la verità! Se avessimo ancora BRAIDA.....peccatoooo!


Non so dove tu abbia preso la statistica sul valore di mercato, ma se al top della carriera valeva 10 milioni non capisco perché ne abbia sganciati 8 per prenderlo a 6 mesi dalla scadenza del contratto. E soprattutto dove sia la genialità di Galliani.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il concetto che seguono è quello di evitare i problemi soddisfacendo coloro che i problemi li causano.



Già, ma infatti i risultati di questa politica si vedono, sono tre anni che facciamo pena


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: cessione lampo di Luiz. Trattativa iniziata poche ore fa e molto ben avviata. Continua la maledizione del n. 9 del Milan. Probabile che rientrino i 7-8M spesi per lui in estate.*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Kia Joorabchian a Milano per chiudere l'affare. Nelle casse del Milan entreranno 14M. Corposa plusvalenza per la società rossonera.*







MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Luiz Adriano a calciomercato.it:" Se può andare in Cina? può essere, domani sarò a Milano per parlare con il Milan".
> 
> 
> 
> Pedullà:La squadra cinese è lo Jangsu( la stessa squadra che ha provato a prendere Eder),al giocatore un contratto da 6 milioni circa a stagione e 14/15 milioni al Milan. *




Quotate!


----------



## Marilson (12 Gennaio 2016)

personalmente credo che l'era dei brasiliani sia strafinita. Il giocatore presentava una discreta forma ma era destinato a diventare come Robinho, forse gia' dal prossimo anno. Bene cosi, ci siamo evitati gli insulti per lui


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Luiz Adriano a calciomercato.it:" Se può andare in Cina? può essere, domani sarò a Milano per parlare con il Milan".
> 
> 
> 
> Pedullà:La squadra cinese è lo Jangsu( la stessa squadra che ha provato a prendere Eder),al giocatore un contratto da 6 milioni circa a stagione e 14/15 milioni al Milan. *


.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Luiz Adriano a calciomercato.it:" Se può andare in Cina? può essere, domani sarò a Milano per parlare con il Milan".
> 
> 
> 
> Pedullà:La squadra cinese è lo Jangsu( la stessa squadra che ha provato a prendere Eder),al giocatore un contratto da 6 milioni circa a stagione e 14/15 milioni al Milan. *


Tutto molto bello, adesso comprate Gabbiadini


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello, adesso comprate Gabbiadini



Se, magari


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sky : Contratto da 8MILIONI dai cinesi . Possibile utilizzo dei soldi per il centrocampo .


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Immobile is the way


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Operazione da fare senza nessun rimpianto, poi vero si Galliani gira quelli 14 mln per Soriano...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2016)

e noi teniamo balotelli, boateng e menez..benissimo


----------



## kolao95 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky : Contratto da 8MILIONI dai cinesi . Possibile utilizzo dei soldi per il centrocampo .



Andassero a Siviglia subito con quei soldi.


----------



## Giangy (12 Gennaio 2016)

Bravi, complimenti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Praticamente ufficiale , Sky parla di un Adriano che ha già salutato tutti e svuotato gli armadietti .*


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Andassero a Siviglia subito con quei soldi.



Ma magari fratello , MAGARI


----------



## Victorss (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Praticamente ufficiale , Sky parla di un Adriano che ha già salutato tutti e svuotato gli armadietti .*



Però..ci hanno messo poco tra tutti è..dispiace ora speriamo in un innesto a centrocampo, che sia un ala destra on un centrale di centrocampo.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2016)

Operazione valida economicamente. Adesso prendiamo sto CC o Candreva.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Praticamente ufficiale , Sky parla di un Adriano che ha già salutato tutti e svuotato gli armadietti .*



Com'è arrivato, così se ne va


----------



## Gekyn (12 Gennaio 2016)

Le ns trattative di cessione durano 24 ore mentre quelle di acquisto mesi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Gennaio 2016)

Cessione che ci sta, bidone


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sky dice che la logica porta a pensare che i soldi saranno usati interamente per un centrocampista .

Se prende il gatto soriano vado a Milanello con le forche


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Le ns trattative di cessione durano 24 ore mentre quelle di acquisto mesi...



Meno , alle 13/14 hanno iniziato


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se prende il gatto soriano vado a Milanello con le forche



+1


----------



## pisolo22 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Io non mi faccio illusioni con i soldi di L.Adriano Andiamo a comprare a Genova O Soriano o Perotti. 
Mi dispiace un pò per Adriano non aveva mai fatto nulla per farsi voler male dai tifosi , si impegnava sempre in campo e nonostante le molto panchine , dopo essere arrivato a luglio per fare il titolare , mai una parola fuori posto. La maledizione della 9 e del 1o gol all'Empoli colpisce ancora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Io non mi faccio illusioni con i soldi di L.Adriano Andiamo a comprare a Genova O Soriano o Perotti.
> Mi dispiace un pò per Adriano non aveva mai fatto nulla per farsi voler male dai tifosi , si impegnava sempre in campo e nonostante le molto panchine , dopo essere arrivato a luglio per fare il titolare , mai una parola fuori posto. La maledizione della 9 e del 1o gol all'Empoli colpisce ancora.


Chi ha segnato oltre a lui all Empoli il primo gol ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi ha segnato oltre a lui all Empoli il primo gol ?


Mi sa Bacca.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Gennaio 2016)

operazione completamente senza senso.
Rimaniamo con un indolente infortunato da 2 mesi in prestito, un indolente infortunato da 8 mesi e dal dubbio recupero, un crestato coi piedi al contrario e l'unico giocatore decente, Bacca.


----------



## pisolo22 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Destro e Torres.


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky dice che la logica porta a pensare che i soldi saranno usati interamente per un centrocampista .
> 
> Se prende il gatto soriano vado a Milanello con le forche



Uno tra Ranocchia e Perotti.
Inutile farsi illusioni.


----------



## pisolo22 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi ha segnato oltre a lui all Empoli il primo gol ?



Destro e Torres


----------



## DannySa (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ennesima dimostrazione che Galliani è il PEGGIORE di tutti, oltre che vecchio.
Ricapitolando: Luiz Adriano arriva per 8 mln in estate quando sarebbe andato in scadenza qualche mese dopo, un acquisto nato dal nulla senza il minimo senso, un acquisto che assieme a quello di Bertolacci ci è costato un totale di circa 30 mln, soldi che se investiti bene, in tempo, a giugno, ci sarebbero stati utili per prendere quel benedetto cc tecnico e da lì ripartire.
Ora, assodato che si navighi a vista, il senso di andare a rivendere un giocatore del genere? per avere due spicci per questo mercato di gennaio? il tesoretto arriverà dalla sua cessione + l'addio di certi cessi cronici che abbiamo da anni? la società questa volta vuole fare il mercato ma al posto di tirare fuori il blocchetto degli assegni guarderà nel portamonete!
Che roba triste, non perché Adriano sia un punto fermo o che altro ma ogni sessione di mercato è il disagio totale.
Avevamo una schiera di robaccia da spedire e chi parte per primo? Luiz Adriano , ma poi strano che pur giocando bene non sia quasi più partito titolare, ah ma forse era già venduto da tempo... bravo Galliani fatti 'sta plusvalenza di 500.000€.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno tra Ranocchia e Perotti.
> Inutile farsi illusioni.



Sarà Perotti penso


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> operazione completamente senza senso.
> Rimaniamo con un indolente infortunato da 2 mesi in prestito, un indolente infortunato da 8 mesi e dal dubbio recupero, un crestato coi piedi al contrario e l'unico giocatore decente, Bacca.



La cosa senza senso era stata acquistarlo quando c'era già Bacca. 
Sono due prime punte che insieme non dovrebbero giocare mai.
Quei soldi avrebbero dovuti essere spesi in altro modo. 
Di sicuro non è comunque un buon segnale. Tra Donnarumma, Bacca e Luiz Adriano c'è aria di smobilitazione.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2016)

Dispiace umanamente ma ci sta.
Arriva una seconda punta sicuro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Gennaio 2016)

Quanto scommettete che arriverà uno più scarso?


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarà Perotti penso



Dovrebbe.
Io però temo Ranocchia, soprattutto se in questo giorni si piazza uno tra Alex, Zapata e Mexes.
Anche perchè Perotti potrebbe essere raggiungibile in diversi modi, considerando gli intrallazzi con Preziosi.
Per Ranocchia invece ci vogliono per forza i soldi.


----------



## DannySa (12 Gennaio 2016)

Non avevo visto che si parla di 12-13 mln, non sarebbe un cattivo affare se i soldi venissero investiti sul cc.
Il sostituto? conoscendo Galliani meglio non prenderlo neanche.
Se spende 20 mln per Soriano è il colpo definitivo, l'unico modo che ha per fare una roba decente è far su questi 13, liberarsi del marciume che abbiamo, cedere El Sharapyppa, liberarsi dei contrattoni ignobili che ha dato per anni e cercare di prenderne uno buono a centrocampo e possibilmente Candreva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non avevo visto che si parla di 12-13 mln, non sarebbe un cattivo affare se i soldi venissero investiti sul cc.
> Il sostituto? conoscendo Galliani meglio non prenderlo neanche.
> Se spende 20 mln per Soriano è il colpo definitivo, l'unico modo che ha per fare una roba decente è far su questi 13, liberarsi del marciume che abbiamo, cedere El Sharapyppa, liberarsi dei contrattoni ignobili che ha dato per anni e cercare di prenderne uno buono a centrocampo e possibilmente Candreva.



Inutile sperare , che poi rimaniamo delusi come ogni volta


----------



## uoteghein (12 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quanto scommettete che arriverà uno più scarso?



sicuramente.
tra l'altro continuiamo ad investire dove non serve.


----------



## S.1899 (12 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Operazione valida economicamente. Adesso prendiamo sto CC o Candreva.



CC?


----------



## alessandro77 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ottimo affare, non avrei mai detto che per Adriano si potessero sborsare quasi 15 milioni. Mea culpa


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> CC?



Centrocampista centrale


----------



## DannySa (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inutile sperare , che poi rimaniamo delusi come ogni volta



Se cede è perché comprerà, la vedo così, il problema è capire che cosa avrà tramato in Brasile questo genio...
20-25 mln li fa su secondo me, forse anche 30 chissà, solo che 30 mln spesi alla ca____ di cane fanno irritare parecchio, soldi in estate spesi per il duo Bertoslacci e Luiz Adriano, ecco se li spende per qualche sega inutile è da pazzi, sarebbe malafede pura un'altra volta.
Il terrore è che possa sondare ancora una volta il mercato di provincia genovese, ma anche italiano in generale.


----------



## walter 22 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Praticamente ufficiale , Sky parla di un Adriano che ha già salutato tutti e svuotato gli armadietti .*



Questi ora ci portano Dzemaili


----------



## S.1899 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Centrocampista centrale



Ah grazie mille!! Faccio fatica a capire le abbreviazione


----------



## LukeLike (12 Gennaio 2016)

Dal punto di vista prettamente economico, operazione impeccabile; preso per 8 milioni, non ha lasciato nessun segno indimenticabile, venduto a 15 milioni, quasi il doppio. Il panico viene dopo...


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> CC?



Centrocampista Centrale


----------



## wfiesso (12 Gennaio 2016)

ma che ca... 

a me non ha fatto così schifo da pensare di cederlo subito... ok che dal punto di vista economico è un buon colpo come dice LukeLike, ma darlo via e tenere Balotelli (con il serio rischio che ora lo ricompriamo) è follia pura, secondo il mio punto di vista vendono tutti i vendibili per rientrare il piu possibile dalla spesa di luglio-agosto per poi continuare a P0


----------



## Morghot (12 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quanto scommettete che arriverà uno più scarso?


Quotato a 0,90


----------



## wildfrank (12 Gennaio 2016)

Questo modo di condurre una società di calcio mi va veramente SCHIFO


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Pedullà: oltre allo Jangsu, si è appena inserito il club (sempre cinese) Hebdei. L'offerta al Milan è sempre la stessa (circa 15 milioni), ma è superiore quella dell'ingaggio: 8 milioni annui invece di 6+bonus al giocatore.*


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: oltre allo Jangsu, si è appena inserito il club (sempre cinese) Hebdei. L'offerta al Milan è sempre la stessa (circa 15 milioni), ma è superiore quella dell'ingaggio: 8 milioni annui invece di 6+bonus al giocatore.*



avevamo preso un fenomeno e non lo sapevamo.
Ma ElSha in Cina non lo vuole nessuno?


----------



## hiei87 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Prepariamoci a uno tra Immobile e Okaka. Operazione senza senso, come sempre.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Suma: "Vincolo di riservatezza su squadra cinese. Nomi e cifre importanti, saranno note solo a fine accordo. La trattativa è iniziata ieri"*


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci a uno tra Immobile e Okaka. Operazione senza senso, come sempre.



Non prendono nessuno in avanti.
Semplicemente si sono accorti che balotelli e menez sono a posto fisicamente e quindi cedere un attaccante era obbligatorio, visto che erano in sei per due maglie.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non prendono nessuno in avanti.
> Semplicemente si sono accorti che balotelli e menez sono a posto fisicamente e quindi cedere un attaccante era obbligatorio, visto che erano in sei per due maglie.



Più che altro il sostituto l'hanno già preso: Boateng, che giocherà in attacco.


----------



## alessandro77 (12 Gennaio 2016)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Secondo me....prendiamo CIRO IMMOBILE..... ITALMILAN ricordatelo....



eh, non la vedo un'ipotesi campata per aria questa


----------



## IronJaguar (12 Gennaio 2016)

Operazione a quelle cifre assolutamente sensata. Tanto qui è un mezzo panchinaro (che lo si voglia o no, Mihajlovic così lo vede).
Diverso sarebbe stato se fosse stato inserito nel progetto in coppia con Bacca come ad inizio anno.

Plusvalenza e un ingaggio importante che se ne va per uno che gioca spezzoni con il bilancio attuale sono cose da fare.
Ovvio che poi i soldi andrebbero dati in mano a qualcuno che li sa usare,non al solito noto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ci sono grafiche di MC?


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: oltre allo Jangsu, si è appena inserito il club (sempre cinese) Hebdei. L'offerta al Milan è sempre la stessa (circa 15 milioni), ma è superiore quella dell'ingaggio: 8 milioni annui invece di 6+bonus al giocatore.*




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Suma: "C'è un vincolo di riservatezza sulla squadra cinese e sulle cifre, molto importanti sia per il Milan che per il giocatore".*


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Dispiace solo che quei 15 milioni spariranno in un buco nero... Ma l'operazione è sensata... plusvalenza di 7 milioni dopo 5 mesi di nulla.


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "C'è un vincolo di riservatezza sulla squadra cinese e sulle cifre, molto importanti sia per il Milan che per il giocatore".*



Operazione comunque più che giusta,si fà una buona plusvalenza per un giocatore che alla fine non ha fatto chissacosa al Milan;Ora bisogna vedere chi prendono a Centrocampo con quei soldi.


----------



## Albijol (12 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Se con quei soldi ci si prende sto benedetto centrocampista,ben venga la sua cessione.



Dzemaili


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Operazione comunque più che giusta,si fà una buona plusvalenza per un giocatore che alla fine non ha fatto chissacosa al Milan;Ora bisogna vedere chi prendono a Centrocampo con quei soldi.



I miei tre nomi: Tielemans, Goretzka, Bazoer. Ci proverei subito. Ma la realtà purtroppo sarà ben altra.


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I miei tre nomi: Tielemans, Goretzka, Bazoer. Ci proverei subito. Ma la realtà purtroppo sarà ben altra.



Mi accontento pure di Banega.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non prendono nessuno in avanti.
> Semplicemente si sono accorti che balotelli e menez sono a posto fisicamente e quindi cedere un attaccante era obbligatorio, visto che erano in sei per due maglie.



Balotelli e Menez non danno nessuna garanzia di star bene da qui a giugno, e, anche se fosse, stavo meglio senza. Soprattutto di Balotelli.


----------



## folletto (12 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il nostro Tomasson, lol. Rido non per la definizione che ne è stata data(da me e da [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] mi sembra) ma per il fatto che con questa società non ci sia alcun progetto, di nessun tipo e durata; rido perché si naviga a vista e si fa tutto completamente a caso, a seconda del proprio interesse personale e nella più completa malafede.



Ecco, questo è il punto


----------



## S.1899 (12 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Centrocampista Centrale



grazie  !!


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2016)

15 milioni per un 28 enne che comunque non fa nemmeno un minimo la differenza è un ottima cessione, sempre che però i soldi vengano reinvestiti.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dispiace solo che quei 15 milioni spariranno in un buco nero... Ma l'operazione è sensata... plusvalenza di 7 milioni dopo 5 mesi di nulla.


.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il nostro Tomasson, lol. Rido non per la definizione che ne è stata data(da me e da [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] mi sembra) ma per il fatto che con questa società non ci sia alcun progetto, di nessun tipo e durata; rido perché si naviga a vista e si fa tutto completamente a caso, a seconda del proprio interesse personale e nella più completa malafede.



Quoto in pieno!!! 
Tutto esatto: IN QUESTA pseudoSOCIETA NON ESISTE UNA PROGRAMMAZIONE!!! Tutto basato sulla casualità assoluta!! 
E il bello è che noi non sapremo mai nulla!!! Tutte le chiacchiere che facciamo ,che riportano i media, età etc....sono solo FUFFA! La realtà la stabiliscono solo ed unicamente il nano e cravatta gialla!! Quello che gli fa comodo, che li fa guadagnare altri euro, interessi solo ed esclusivamente delle due BESTIE!!! 
Mi fanno schifo!!! Povero Milan.....


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 15 milioni per un 28 enne che comunque non fa nemmeno un minimo la differenza è un ottima cessione, sempre che però i soldi vengano reinvestiti.


.


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Balotelli e Menez non danno nessuna garanzia di star bene da qui a giugno, e, anche se fosse, stavo meglio senza. Soprattutto di Balotelli.



Il problema è principalmente questo


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I miei tre nomi: Tielemans, Goretzka, Bazoer. Ci proverei subito. Ma la realtà purtroppo sarà ben altra.



purtroppo rimarrà un sogno..


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Gennaio 2016)

ho sentito stasera la notizia mentre ero al lavoro e ci sono rimasta di melma.

mi spiace che venga sfanculato così, dopo neanche 6 mesi. 
e tutto perché ci facciamo una plusvalenza di ben 7 mln, capirai che lusso.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me un'ottima operazione, davanti eravamo in troppi!


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Di Marzio: il Milan, per la cessione di Luiz Adriano, incasserà dai cinesi 14 milioni di euro più bonus. Al giocatore, contratto da quasi 8 milioni di euro stagione. *


----------



## kolao95 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Alla fine va allo Jengsu (si scrive così?), per 14 milioni e bonus.


----------



## Butcher (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ottimo, dobbiamo ripianare il bilancio


----------



## Ciachi (12 Gennaio 2016)

A posto.... Ora possiamo anche comprare Dzemaili!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Certo che a 8 milioni all'anno non penso vada via molto scontento...


----------



## prebozzio (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan, per la cessione di Luiz Adriano, incasserà dai cinesi 14 milioni di euro più bonus. Al giocatore, contratto da quasi 8 milioni di euro stagione. *


8 milioni l'anno al giocatore e solo 14 a noi?


----------



## Ruud (12 Gennaio 2016)

Vale un Matri o un Borriello, non ne sentirò la mancanza.


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Gennaio 2016)

Pedulla' in questo momento ha dato i 3 possibili acquisti, Witsel, Fellaini e Banega.Con lo spagnolo piu' fattibile


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Pedulla' in questo momento ha dato i 3 possibili acquisti, Witsel, Fellaini e Banega.Con lo spagnolo piu' fattibile



Banega tutta la vita, anche se io prenderei di corsa Tielemans!!!!! maledetti ma perché conoscono 4 giocatori precisi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Pedulla' in questo momento ha dato i 3 possibili acquisti, Witsel, Fellaini e Banega.Con lo spagnolo piu' fattibile



Pedullà era quello che diceva: "Ibrahimovic,patto con lo sceicco. Libero dopo la Supercoppa".


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I miei tre nomi: Tielemans, Goretzka, Bazoer. Ci proverei subito. Ma la realtà purtroppo sarà ben altra.



tra l altro si completano tutti e tre perfettamente, mi piacciono tantissimo


----------



## Serginho (13 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Pedulla' in questo momento ha dato i 3 possibili acquisti, Witsel, Fellaini e Banega.Con lo spagnolo piu' fattibile



Banega è argentino!

Cmq dispiace molto per il tipo di persona che è e per l'impegno che ci mette, ma il suo valore è quello, non ci perdiamo granché. Più che altro mi rattrista pensare a come agisce questa società di buffoni, tutto totalmente a caso


----------



## Black (13 Gennaio 2016)

la cessione di L.Adriano è comunque un'ottima plusvalenza, se avessimo la certezza che poi i soldi venissero reinvestiti in maniera sensata.

mi sorge un dubbio, ma non è che quando parlano di cessione in Cina di quote del club intendono questo? stanno smantellando a pezzettini?


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Banega è uno scarpone lento e inadatto alla serie A, Witsel costa uno sproposito.
L'unico fattibile è Fellaini che sarebbe anche un buon giocatore (comunque più scarso di Witsel), il grosso problema è che non è un regista, quindi non risolve in alcun modo i problemi di gioco della squadra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport sono 15 i milioni che il Milan riceverà dalla squadra cinese.*


----------



## pazzomania (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport sono 15 i milioni che il Milan riceverà dalla squadra cinese.*



Incredibile come non si riesca a piazzare un De Jong a 3-4 milioni, e vendere Adriano a 15.

Il calciomercato è strano.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2016)

beh dai ottima operazione, inutile strapparsi i capelli per Adriano


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Gennaio 2016)

Mi dispiace molto sinceramente, avrei preferito che venisse venduto Bacca se proprio andava venduto qualcuno.


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Gennaio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace molto sinceramente, avrei preferito che venisse venduto Bacca se proprio andava venduto qualcuno.


Ma si, vendiamo i migliori e teniamoci i pipponi, ottima strategia


----------



## zlatan (13 Gennaio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace molto sinceramente, avrei preferito che venisse venduto Bacca se proprio andava venduto qualcuno.



Va bè ragazzi ma adesso esageriamo.... Meglio vendere Bacca?? Ma intendi per il fatto che sarebbero arrivati 40 milioni e quindi un grande centrocampista, oppure a prescindere? Perchè a prescindere non si puo' dai....


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport sono 15 i milioni che il Milan riceverà dalla squadra cinese.*



Se non fosse che quei soldi verranno usati per pagare gli stipendi futuri di Abate e Montolivo, sarebbe un'ottima operazione. Comunque è l'ennessima dimostrazione del fatto che comprare giocatori integri, discreti e noti alla fine, almeno a livello finanziario, paga. Al contrario gli over 30, cessi e sempre acciaccati ti restano sul groppone a vita.


----------



## Marilson (13 Gennaio 2016)

e' un'offerta a cui non si puo' rinunciare. Onestamente, meglio monetizzare Luiz Adriano e valorizzare Niang come prima punta visto che NON e' un esterno destro


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2016)

Attendo ufficialità, 12-15 mln sono tanta roba, ma la paura è dove Galliani li spenderà.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non fosse che quei soldi verranno usati per pagare gli stipendi futuri di Abate e Montolivo, sarebbe un'ottima operazione. Comunque è l'ennessima dimostrazione del fatto che comprare giocatori integri, discreti e noti alla fine, almeno a livello finanziario, paga. Al contrario gli over 30, cessi e sempre acciaccati ti restano sul groppone a vita.


Hai ragione, sono d'accordo.
In questo caso specifico, però, visto il contrattone che era stato fatto a LA, solo una squadra cinese o giù di lì poteva venire a prenderselo.


----------



## zlatan (13 Gennaio 2016)

E intanto l'ufficialità continua a non arrivare.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Luiz Adriano annuncia la partenza verso la Cina via instagram.













*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attendo ufficialità, 12-15 mln sono tanta roba, ma la paura è dove Galliani li spenderà.



I 15 Mln non possono essere spesi: sono il compenso del mancato introito dei 15 di El Sha, dati per scontati.
Il mercato verrà fatto con altre cessioni.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Gennaio 2016)

cmq accettare la cina alla sua età vuol dire chiudere con il calcio...sorpreso abbia accettato...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq accettare la cina alla sua età vuol dire chiudere con il calcio...sorpreso abbia accettato...



A quanto pare ha 8 milioni di motivi per accettare 
sarebbe sorprendente il contrario


----------



## bonvo74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq accettare la cina alla sua età vuol dire chiudere con il calcio...sorpreso abbia accettato...



bè prendere 8M l'anno fa vedere le cose sotto una prospettiva diversa , cmq fosse rimasto al milan altri 3 anni da contratto cosa avrebbe vinto, non è che ha rinunciato a chissà cosa, prospettive di fare una gran carriera non ne aveva lo stesso, a stò punto ha scelto i soldi, ci stà


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Luiz Adriano annuncia la partenza verso la Cina via instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> I 15 Mln non possono essere spesi: sono il compenso del mancato introito dei 15 di El Sha, dati per scontati.
> Il mercato verrà fatto con altre cessioni.



L'importante è credere che siamo da terzo posto


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2016)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> bè prendere 8M l'anno fa vedere le cose sotto una prospettiva diversa , cmq fosse rimasto al milan altri 3 anni da contratto cosa avrebbe vinto, non è che ha rinunciato a chissà cosa, prospettive di fare una gran carriera non ne aveva lo stesso, a stò punto ha scelto i soldi, ci stà



Anche perchè si paragonano i 14 netti che avrebbe preso al Milan con i 32 in Cina. Cioè, direi che basta questo per capire la scelta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Luiz Adriano annuncia la partenza verso la Cina via instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Milan Channel: Per il passaggio di Luiz Adriano al Jiangtsu servono una serie di adempimenti burocratici, l'ufficialità non arriverà oggi ma l'accordo tra società c'è già anche sul piano economico, la trattativa è conclusa.*


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Gennaio 2016)

Una delle poche cose buone di questo Milan era la coppia Bacca- Luiz e puntualmente... Giocatore sottovalutato, panchinato senza un motivo dallo scienziato in panchina, sempre pronto quando veniva chiamato in causa... vabbè tanto abbiamo Scemotelli... vergogna


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Gennaio 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Una delle poche cose buone di questo Milan era la coppia Bacca- Luiz e puntualmente... Giocatore sottovalutato, panchinato senza un motivo dallo scienziato in panchina, sempre pronto quando veniva chiamato in causa... vabbè tanto abbiamo Scemotelli... vergogna



Luiz Adriano era un dodicesimo, buono quando entra dalla panchina, molto meno quando gioca titolare.
Se torna il Menez dell'anno scorso è una cessione giusta


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Luiz Adriano era un dodicesimo, buono quando entra dalla panchina, molto meno quando gioca titolare.
> Se torna il Menez dell'anno scorso è una cessione giusta



Il problema non è la sua cessione in se, quanto la mancanza di un pregetto, un'idea a lungo termine. L'anno prossimo che facciamo? Riprendiamo Balotelli?? Ormai stiamo diventando il Genoa


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Luiz Adriano è appena sbarcato in Cina:
*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Gennaio 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Una delle poche cose buone di questo Milan era la coppia Bacca- Luiz e puntualmente... Giocatore sottovalutato, *panchinato senza un motivo dallo scienziato in panchina*, sempre pronto quando veniva chiamato in causa... vabbè tanto abbiamo Scemotelli... vergogna



era già stato sicuramente venduto un paio di mesi fà


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2016)

ciao Luigi


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> era già stato sicuramente venduto un paio di mesi fà



Può essere ma io sinceramente non credo, è stata un'offerta improvvisa ed irrinunciabile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Può essere ma io sinceramente non credo, è stata un'offerta improvvisa ed irrinunciabile.



So per certo che non esistono offerte improvvise nel calcio, L. Adriano era in contatto con squadre cinesi già questa estate, evidentemente hanno alzato l'offerta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> So per certo che non esistono offerte improvvise nel calcio, L. Adriano era in contatto con squadre cinesi già questa estate, evidentemente hanno alzato l'offerta.



Erano arabe


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Luiz Adriano è appena sbarcato in Cina:
> *




.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Gennaio 2016)

Io non capisco una cosa, un attaccante forte e prolifico come Luiz venduto a 15 cucuzze, mentre l'inter riesce a vendere guarinpippa a 18 mln. Qualcuno me la spiega??


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa, un attaccante forte e prolifico come Luiz venduto a 15 cucuzze, mentre l'inter riesce a vendere guarinpippa a 18 mln. Qualcuno me la spiega??



Una trattativa è durata una settimana, l'altra 20 minuti, ecco perchè


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa, un attaccante forte e prolifico come Luiz venduto a 15 cucuzze, mentre l'inter riesce a vendere guarinpippa a 18 mln. Qualcuno me la spiega??



perche il cravattaro ha visto 15 milioni e sono partiti 1000 tic fino alla firma . L'inter ha tenuto duro 1 settimana


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Una trattativa è durata una settimana, l'altra 20 minuti, ecco perchè



ecco


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (19 Gennaio 2016)

Oltre ad essere in malafede non è manco in grado di fare affari quando potrebbe guadagnarci pure lui. Poteva piazzarlo anche a 25 milioni visto che al giocatore interessano solo gli sghei


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Oltre ad essere in malafede non è manco in grado di fare affari quando potrebbe guadagnarci pure lui. Poteva piazzarlo anche a 25 milioni visto che al giocatore interessano solo gli sghei



Seeeeeeee esageriamo ancora un po'. 15mln era il suo valore. Un dirigente bravo l'avrebbe piazzato a 20! Galliani non lo è, ecco svelato l'arcano mistero.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Seeeeeeee esageriamo ancora un po'. 15mln era il suo valore. Un dirigente bravo l'avrebbe piazzato a 20! Galliani non lo è, ecco svelato l'arcano mistero.



ma come ci è finito al milan, quali sono stati i suoi meriti? non me lo spiego.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco, pazzesco. E' un incapace conclamato.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mi sembrate un pò esagerati ragazzi, Adriano è stato venduto a 14-15, Guarin sarà (in teoria) a 18. Non è che ci sia un abisso di differenza, tra l'altro Guarin è uno nel giro della nazionale, Luiz no. Insomma, forse qualcosa in più si poteva ottenere, ma non ne farei un dramma.


----------



## zlatan (19 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi sembrate un pò esagerati ragazzi, Adriano è stato venduto a 14-15, Guarin sarà (in teoria) a 18. Non è che ci sia un abisso di differenza, tra l'altro Guarin è uno nel giro della nazionale, Luiz no. Insomma, forse qualcosa in più si poteva ottenere, ma non ne farei un dramma.



Concordo e dalla mia firma è chiaro che non sono un estimatore del nostro AD, ma già a 15 è un miracolo....


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Concordo e dalla mia firma è chiaro che non sono un estimatore del nostro AD, ma già a 15 è un miracolo....



L'abbiamo comprato qualche mese fa ad 8 e dopo qualche discreto mese con 5 reti lo abbiamo rivenduto al doppio. Io direi che la nostra operazione è stata ottima, se ne va un buon giocatore che sicuramente ci hanno strapagato, della serie un'occasione più unica che rara. Certo questi soldi se vuoi migliorare la squadra andrebbero reinvestiti. 

L'Inter per Guarin ha ottenuto 3 mln in più? Bravi loro, ma è chiaro che Guarin rispetto al brasiliano ha più appeal internazionale e questo è sicuramente contato.


----------



## zlatan (19 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo comprato qualche mese fa ad 8 e dopo qualche discreto mese con 5 reti lo abbiamo rivenduto al doppio. Io direi che la nostra operazione è stata ottima, se ne va un buon giocatore che sicuramente ci hanno strapagato, della serie un'occasione più unica che rara. Certo questi soldi se vuoi migliorare la squadra andrebbero reinvestiti.
> 
> L'Inter per Guarin ha ottenuto 3 mln in più? Bravi loro, ma è chiaro che Guarin rispetto al brasiliano ha più appeal internazionale e questo è sicuramente contato.



Infatti, il problema è che sto str.... non reinveste i soldi , o al massimo lo fà per uno che non ci serve come il pane, cioè un regista...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (19 Gennaio 2016)

Guarin ha un anno in più e tre anni da schifo all'Inter. Fermo restando che 15 milioni sono tanti per la plusvalenza ma pochi per le cifre che girano adesso, anche perché Adriano è più conosciuto di Guarin visto che ha giocato in CL sempre insieme agli altri brasiliani ucraini. Rimane comunque un'operazione sbagliata, ma si sa com'è dobbiamo cercare di recuperare un giocatore non nostro perché sennò Raiola si mette a piangere e non ci porta Zlatan. Hahaha haha Che pagliacciate


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Guarin ha un anno in più e tre anni da schifo all'Inter. Fermo restando che 15 milioni sono tanti per la plusvalenza ma pochi per le cifre che girano adesso, anche perché Adriano è più conosciuto di Guarin visto che ha giocato in CL sempre insieme agli altri brasiliani ucraini. Rimane comunque un'operazione sbagliata, ma si sa com'è dobbiamo cercare di recuperare un giocatore non nostro perché sennò Raiola si mette a piangere e non ci porta Zlatan. Hahaha haha Che pagliacciate



Allo stesso modo ti potrei dire che Guarin gioca i mondiali e in nazionale da un decennio e Luiz non sa nemmeno che aria tira in nazionale. Dai, sono sempre in prima fila per criticare Galliani, ma questa volta mi sembra addirittura eccessivo.


----------



## bonvo74 (19 Gennaio 2016)

boh non capisco proprio, da anti-gallinista convinto penso che criticare l'operazione LA dimostri non dico malafede ma pregiudizio assoluto, se si reputa una pagliacciata quest'operazione si è superato il confine tra la critica costruttiva e il disfattismo, imho


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (19 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allo stesso modo ti potrei dire che Guarin gioca i mondiali e in nazionale da un decennio e Luiz non sa nemmeno che aria tira in nazionale. Dai, sono sempre in prima fila per criticare Galliani, ma questa volta mi sembra addirittura eccessivo.



Beh d'altronde fare il centrocampista nella Nazionale colombiana dove è titolare nonostante tutto Zapata è come farsi largo in quella brasiliana. 35 gol in Europa, miglior marcatore della storia dello shakhtar e l'unico insieme a Messi ad aver fatto 5 gol in una partita di CL. Non stiamo parlando di un fenomeno ma nemmeno di un bidone come Guarin che gli interisti stanno insultando da 4 anni. Ah si, Guarin è campione mondiale di tiro al piccione e finestre del 16esimo piano rotte.


----------



## davoreb (19 Gennaio 2016)

A me sinceramente non me ne fregia niente che dall'operazione il Berlusca ci abbia guadagnato 5 milioni.

Luiz Adriano è un buon giocatore non inutile come Cerci o Nocerina, se viene rimpiazzato da uno migliore per la squadra sono contento altrimenti e l'ennesima operazione ridicola che ci indebolisce.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (19 Gennaio 2016)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> boh non capisco proprio, da anti-gallinista convinto penso che criticare l'operazione LA dimostri non dico malafede ma pregiudizio assoluto, se si reputa una pagliacciata quest'operazione si è superato il confine tra la critica costruttiva e il disfattismo, imho



E in che modo sarebbe un'operazione conveniente per la squadra? Perdiamo un buon elemento per qualche milione.
Questo elemento non viene sostituito ma rimpiazzato con un giocatore che è in prestito secco dal Liverpool e non offre nessuna garanzia.
Inoltre l'operazione dimostra assoluta mancanza di un progetto nel medio-lungo periodo. Che senso ha vendere in fretta e furia un giocatore per il quale si è trattata l'acquisizione per mesi e mesi?
Una volta si tenevano in campioni e si cedevano le pippe, adesso i campioni non ci sono più almeno, a maggior ragione, teniamoci quelli buoni.
Sarebbe una buona operazione perché Galliani ha fatto la prima plusvalenza degli ultimi 5 anni?


----------



## bonvo74 (19 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> E in che modo sarebbe un'operazione conveniente per la squadra? Perdiamo un buon elemento per qualche milione.
> Questo elemento non viene sostituito ma rimpiazzato con un giocatore che è in prestito secco dal Liverpool e non offre nessuna garanzia.
> Inoltre l'operazione dimostra assoluta mancanza di un progetto nel medio-lungo periodo. Che senso ha vendere in fretta e furia un giocatore per il quale si è trattata l'acquisizione per mesi e mesi?
> Una volta si tenevano in campioni e si cedevano le pippe, adesso i campioni non ci sono più almeno, a maggior ragione, teniamoci quelli buoni.
> Sarebbe una buona operazione perché Galliani ha fatto la prima plusvalenza degli ultimi 5 anni?



c'è da considerare anche lo stipendio di LA, era uno di quelli che guadagnava di più e, come per de jong, non si può strapagare un giocatore viene utilizzato poco, teoricamente con quello che risparmi dallo stipendio di LA ci compri un giocatore, poi su come verranno utilizzati i soldi...lo so, non ho gran fiducia neanche io ma cedere un giocatore costoso, poco utilizzato e ricavare una plusvalenza mi pare comunque una cosa positiva


----------

